# Looking for a good jigsaw puzzle app



## meljackson (Nov 19, 2008)

Does anyone have any to recommend? The reviews aren't good on any that I've seen and I don't want to waste money on something that doesn't work right. 

Melissa


----------



## Christina (Feb 4, 2009)

I'm looking for one too - TouchJigsaw seems nice, but for $9.99, I'd like to see a few more reviews before I purchase!


----------



## meljackson (Nov 19, 2008)

Yeah me too. But if I knew it was a good one I would pay 9.99 for it. I don't mind paying the price but I do mind ending up with a bunch of different apps that don't work well lol. 

Melissa


----------



## meljackson (Nov 19, 2008)

Christina, since I last checked they added Daily Jigsaw to Go by Shockwave. There is an ipod app and an ipad app. The ipad app looks pretty good. I haven't had time to mess with it a lot but I bought it and tried it out and I like it a lot 

Melissa


----------



## Christina (Feb 4, 2009)

Thanks for the recommendation Melissa, I just bought it!  And the price was a lot more reasonable than TouchJigsaw, I keep waiting and waiting for that one to go on sale, lol!


----------



## cheerio (May 16, 2009)

The price looks pretty reasonable compared to others


----------



## meljackson (Nov 19, 2008)

I just finished a couple on daily to go. I had to change it to level 3 though because the other levels were too easy. I like it so far, do you?

Melissa


----------



## Christina (Feb 4, 2009)

I think it's great, especially since it has that option to change the difficulty level (size and number of pieces, rotation, etc.), and also the ability to create puzzles using your own photos.  Lots of fun!


----------

